# Italian Job...



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2016)

No, not the movie :lol:

I'll be in Italy and San Marino Monday thru Thursday (gonna visit Venice too - not the one in L.A. :lol, so if I'm not here, it means I'm livin' la vida loca  

Or something :mrgreen:


----------



## escorial (Jun 10, 2016)

Have a great time.....


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 10, 2016)

Neat. Have a great time. Save some pizza for me 

Actually, I've been in Venice, twice. Malibu had better surf though and you don't want to go in the public restroom there; I ran into a schizophentic with a knife, that was fun . :lol:

Oh, wait, that's California. I've never been to Italy :redface2:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 10, 2016)

You wouldn't, by any chance. be planning to blow the bloody doors off would you?


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2016)

escorial said:


> Have a great time.....



Thanks. I'll post pics!



mrmustard615 said:


> Neat. Have a great time. Save some pizza for me
> 
> Actually, I've been in Venice, twice. Malibu had better surf though and you don't want to go in the public restroom there; I ran into a schizophentic with a knife, that was fun . :lol:
> 
> Oh, wait, that's California. I've never been to Italy :redface2:



I'll bring you some ice cream 



Bloggsworth said:


> You wouldn't, by any chance. be planning to blow the bloody doors off would you?


----------



## JustRob (Jun 10, 2016)

Ah yes. A country famous for its singing and its romantic language. We're going somewhere just like that in a week's time. Wales. Perhaps not quite the same weather then. We're renting a little old lakeside cottage in the depths of the country. Who cares about the weather though when it has a jacuzzi bath, private eighteen metre indoor swimming pool and sauna for our sole use. Those must have been later additions. Some Welsh country cottage.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 10, 2016)

JustRob said:


> Ah yes. A country famous for its singing and its romantic language. We're going somewhere just like that in a week's time. Wales. Perhaps not quite the same weather then. We're renting a little old lakeside cottage in the depths of the country. Who cares about the weather though when it has a jacuzzi bath, private eighteen metre indoor swimming pool and sauna for our sole use. Those must have been later additions. Some Welsh country cottage.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.



Thanks for laugh, and good wishes  Have a safe trip to Wales!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 10, 2016)

I knew you went for Italian men. 

Girl, you got great taste! Wait, I feel a cannibalistic joke coming around. Have fun, Schrodes. Bring back some cannolis!


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 11, 2016)

Enjoy! I'm jealous - Venice is on my bucket list.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> I knew you went for Italian men.
> 
> Girl, you got great taste! Wait, I feel a cannibalistic joke coming around. Have fun, Schrodes. Bring back some cannolis!



I doubt Italian men would suit me, they seem a bit *macho*... I'll bring some gelato!



bdcharles said:


> Enjoy! I'm jealous - Venice is on my bucket list.



I hope you manage to visit it!  But you have to be very careful in Venice and other touristic places (Florence, Rome...) because there's a lot of thief who like to pick pocket. It's a business, really.


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2016)

look forward to the pic's..cool


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

escorial said:


> look forward to the pic's..cool



Me too :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

And remember...

Vacations are the perfect opportunity for random or somewhat random sexual encounters. .... (LOL) We say over here that What Happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas, but that rule applies to anywhere you're not from or going to live permanently (vacation, business trip..) 

What?
Please... you Europeans are much more free and open... less repressed than us. Everyone knows that  (LOL)
Okay... I was just kidding. 
I mean, unless...

Nothing. I said have fun.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> And remember...
> 
> Vacations are the perfect opportunity for random or somewhat random sexual encounters. .... (LOL) We say over here that What Happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas, but that rule applies to anywhere you're not from or going to live permanently (vacation, business trip..)
> 
> ...



I don't know why you guys keep thinking I'm single, or that I'll go alone; my bf will keep me company!  But I did had a casual "meeting" with a stranger once


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;hlSbSKNk9f0]https://youtu.be/hlSbSKNk9f0[/video]

a scooby dooby doo..!!!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2016)

Not single? Ahhh... Okay.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

It didn't have a happy end... but luckily, I met my bf few months later, so everything turned out all right.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Not single? Ahhh... Okay.



Kevin, just say the word, and we'll escape together to live in the woods! :mrgreen:








_Can you fix my visa application? :lol:_


----------



## escorial (Jun 11, 2016)

Schrody said:


> It didn't have a happy end... but luckily, I met my bf few months later, so everything turned out all right.




[video=youtube_share;KIiUqfxFttM]https://youtu.be/KIiUqfxFttM[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

I really do love Sinatra...


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jun 11, 2016)

Schrody said:


>



The Real Italian Job, not the crap remake, made after the Peterman blew assunder the safe he was supposed to be cracking. "_You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off_"


----------



## Schrody (Jun 11, 2016)

Bloggsworth said:


> The Real Italian Job, not the crap remake, made after the Peterman blew assunder the safe he was supposed to be cracking. "_You were only supposed to blow the bloody doors off_"



But... I like that movie...


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 11, 2016)

Have a good trip Schrody!

Bring us back tales that you can regale us with!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2016)

> didn't have a happy end


 No happy ending? Bah! What an amateur. Should have yelped him first.  





> we'll escape together to live in the woods! :mrgreen:


 If it were only that simple. If life were only that simple. I'd build a cabin, hand carved,  indoor well, plumbing...and then building and safety would come along, require permits, fees, more fees...





> _Can you fix my visa application? :lol:_


 Ohhh... the beaurrrracracy.


----------



## Schrody (Jun 12, 2016)

We'll always have WF, Kevin...


----------



## Schrody (Jun 16, 2016)

Pics probably tomorrow...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 16, 2016)

Meanwhile, have some pizza








er, Pisa   :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2016)

I'll post pics on my blog because there's too much of them!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey, Schrody's blog is up with the pics. It didn't show up in the activity screen but it is here:  http://www.writingforums.com/entries/2629-Rome-wasn-t-built-in-a-day


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't know why it isn't showing... :scratch:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 17, 2016)

Could it be...


----------



## Schrody (Jun 17, 2016)

:horror movie theme intensifies:


----------



## Montana (Jul 14, 2016)

have fun 
hope you're back by now but hope you had fun


----------



## Schrody (Jul 14, 2016)

I am, and I did


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 15, 2016)

beautiful!


----------

